# :: ECS Tuning :: C6 A6 3.0T & 4.2L Geomet® Brake Rotors



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

ECS GEOMET® premium brake rotors start with quality materials and precision ECS machining. That would be enough for most of us, but it is only the beginning.

To prevent brake pad deposits for better braking, select a slotted and dimpled ECS GEOMET® rotor. Slotting cleans the pads by moving water, gasses, and contaminants away from the pad/rotor contact surface.

To prevent rust pitting and corrosion damage, ECS GEOMET® rotors are sprayed with a special water-based solution, then heated to cure the coating and remove all oil residue remaining from the manufacturing process.


*Prevent Corrosion Damage*

*Click HERE to order for more information*


Fits:
Audi C6 A6 3.0T/4.2L (2005-2011)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

